# HMS Ladybird ex ss Wusueh



## bob2bob (Mar 2, 2009)

Trying to track photos or info, she was used as a headquarters/depot ship in Korea then went to Sasebo, Japan as a hospital ship.


----------



## scorcher (Jul 2, 2007)

WUSUEH 1931 3009 tgr Pass/Cargo China Nav (J.Swire) Lon.
1950-LADYBIRD British Navy
B/up HK 6-53

link to photo;http://www.photoship.co.uk/JAlbum Ships/Old Ships W/slides/Wusueh-01.html


----------



## bob2bob (Mar 2, 2009)

Thanks for the link Scorcher, 
My father (Royal Marines) was in her, during her time as a depot ship, I am sure it was used as a headquarters ship for the R.N. during the Korean war, from the info I have, coastal action was run from her. Then she sailed to Sasebo as hospital ship, returned to her owners (China steamship?) then scrapped in 1953. AS the ss Wusueh she was built for the Yangtze river.
Apart from that the history is scarce, only the odd sentence in reports and journals, the first HMS Ladybird was a Yangtze river gunboat (Insect Class) which was sunk of North Africa during WW2, I believe a number of these were built in section form originally for the Adriatic during WW1 never used and shipped to China for River and coastal work. the original was sunk during an air raid of North Africa during WW2.
once again thanks for the link


----------



## scorcher (Jul 2, 2007)

Glad to help..my knowledge of the Grey Funnel Line is very limited but your posting is more interesting because of that. Best Wishes.


----------



## japottinger (Jun 16, 2004)

*Wusueh*

I have drawn a model plan of this ship from CNC origs.


----------



## Geoff_E (Nov 24, 2006)

Gentlemen, perhaps I can refer you to the following URLs':

http://www.naval-history.net/xGM-Chrono-15Fr-Bay-Alert.htm

and 

http://www.hmsfalcon.com/Gallery/Gallery10/gallery10.htm

I commend the latter as a particularly interesting read. Captain Brotchie is, I feel, one of our cloth whose life defined the better parts of what we all about.


----------



## bob2bob (Mar 2, 2009)

The HMS Falcon site is where I started my search, and I agree Geoff it is a view into a different time and service, my uncle now deceased also served on the Yangtze and told some remarkable yarns.


----------

